# Tiger Striping Bermuda



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

As much as we all love our grass in full blown awesomeness in the middle of growing season, Tiger Striping is also one of my favorites times. Who else got Tiger Striping this year as you started to go dormant? Share your pictures.


----------



## creinle11 (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Nothing here just south of the ATL airport. Everyone's gone dormant, need a good hard freeze soon I think.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> Nothing here just south of the ATL airport. Everyone's gone dormant, need a good hard freeze soon I think.


That's just crazy that the cold tolerance is THAT big of a difference.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Amoo316 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing here just south of the ATL airport. Everyone's gone dormant, need a good hard freeze soon I think.
> ...


Yes it is. I wish I had TifTuf. The lower HOC makes a difference also.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Automate said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > FATC1TY said:
> ...


I think the TifTuf helps, and the low HOC does too, but wondering if anything else does too. My neighbor has 419 on the other side and his color was holding well till about a week ago. Rotary cut, not high, but not considered low. Good inputs snd fair amount of cutting and they stayed greener longer than most.

I'm looking forward to the stripes. I've noticed an increased dull look, and hopefully so, I'm ready for the last cut and pack it up!


----------



## littleego (Jul 31, 2021)

WTH? How?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

littleego said:


> WTH? How?


Frost damage, inconsistent temperatures can do this to some cultivars.


----------

